# Maltese fabric dresses by Marti



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I just got the girls dresses today and they are so dang cute!! I love Marti's dresses:wub::wub::wub: and Marti:wub::wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Stunning! I saw them on Facebook and I just ordered Boo a vest made out of the teal one. Your girls are beautiful in them.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

So cute, Marti is going to be one busy lady
I need to get some fabric for Matilda


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

The fabric its so cute, it looks amazing on the dresses!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I had seen the finished dresses on FB, but it's much better having them modeled by Mercedes and Whitney!!!

Marti's clothes are terrific -- and so is she!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I LOVE them! I ordered
the teal for Sissy and a vest in navy for Riley!


----------



## doggyluver5 (Feb 1, 2013)

I really like the dresses and am thinking of ordering Annie one in the black with pink hearts.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, y'all are so nice. You know I love sewing for your babies! BTW, the fabric is on order and should be here in a couple of weeks.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

So cute!! I knew this print be a hit. They are like, oh no another dress Mom...lol.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I was just sitting here thinking that I need to order some of these for my "little kids", then realized....hey I'd need one with chihuahuas on it and one with Shih Tzu's!! 

Maybe I should order one each for Abbey and Ava....:thumbsup:


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

So cute! How do I find Marti's facebook page? Was just fishing around trying to find it, with no success.

Thanks!

Linda


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Well Pat, she has yorkie and Chi and Shih Tzu!!! I am sure Marti would be happy to accommodate. Here are my favorites!!!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

LovelyLily said:


> So cute! How do I find Marti's facebook page? Was just fishing around trying to find it, with no success.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Linda


https://www.facebook.com/marti.todd?fref=ts


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks so much, Christy!

Linda


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

So very cute!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

So beautiful! The dresses and the models!:wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

They are beautiful dresses and your girls are totally adorable, you keep them beautifully.


IzzysBellasMom said:


> Well Pat, she has yorkie and Chi and Shih Tzu!!! I am sure Marti would be happy to accommodate. Here are my favorites!!!


Haha, this site is going to put Pat in the poor house :w00t:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm waiting for the pink/black...I wanted the teal, but hubby said it needed more black if he was going to be seen in public with her!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Those dresses are just so cute, and so the girls modelling them.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Those are too adorable! If only Daisy enjoyed wearing dresses.....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The girls look gorgeous in them. Love them. I ordered a vest for Tyler in a "manly" color. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I have been seeing the new fabric dresses all over FB! Just so cute and glamorous.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG, these dresses are way too cute for words, love the maltese fabric very much!!! :wub: So special...!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I need a maltese bone shaped grooming pillow...the fabrics and dresses are too cute, but I don't put clothes on my fluffs much...guys in the house object....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

They are so cute! I saw the pink one on facebook yesterday too and fell in love with the fabric!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stapod (Jul 30, 2012)

:aktion033: I love the idea of a "princess" (throw) pillow, blanket or something for fluffs that don't wear clothes much. Does she make those also?



MalteseObsessed said:


> I need a maltese bone shaped grooming pillow...the fabrics and dresses are too cute, but I don't put clothes on my fluffs much...guys in the house object....
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## love is yuki (Mar 22, 2012)

OH MY!!!! I must have one for my babies!!!!


----------



## love is yuki (Mar 22, 2012)

:wub:UUHHHHHH, yeah, BTW, where can I get one? LOL!!


----------

